# Sam is gone



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Sam...*

Please send me Sam's owners name and I will add him to the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear just got another friend at the Bridge.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your friend's loss of Sam.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Please send me Sam's owners name and I will add him to the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear just got another friend at the Bridge.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post6289665


Thanks Karen, message sent


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

I added Sam's parents name to the Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## bjkdelanco (Jan 28, 2016)

mygoldengirl said:


> I just had to post this. Sam lost his battle with cancer 1/25/2016. Sam's daddy is a good friend and a fellow soldier who I served with for many years. Now that we are both retired from the military, we both work for the same company so we talk everyday. We share stories and pictures of our furry friends all the time and I'm hoping this will provide some level of comfort. I feel bad for him and his wife because Sam was their first golden.
> 
> RIP Sam


Sam: Sep 18 2000 to Jan 25 2016 15yrs 4 mo old

miss my old buddy


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Please send my sympathy to Sam's parents. Losing a golden is difficult, no not difficult it is unbearable.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

When ever I read that someone has lost there dog my heart breaks for them. It always remind me of my Allie Bean and how I miss her. It brings tears to my eyes for them and for my own loss. It's just such a painful thing to have to go through. Please tell them how sorry I am for there loss.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am very sorry for the loss of Sam!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am very sorry for the loss of handsome Sam. You are a good friend for posting this as I am sure you are grieving too. Fly free, buddy.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Rest in peace Sam. And to Sam's parents, my heart felt sympathies. We love our golden too much, don't we.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Run free beautiful Sam


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Sam, I lost my boy last September who was also 15 and a fellow Millennium Golden.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of dear Sam.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sleep softly Sam.


----------

